

How I Interview Customers - langoff
http://customerdevlabs.com/2013/11/05/how-i-interview-customers/

======
MovingWorlds
This is great... I love the 5 tips for how to get the right insight from
potential customers.

------
rudolfosman
I like the tip about not asking about the future.

